# Anyone here train fasted first thing.



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Does anyone do this, am trying to lose them last few digits of bodyfat and struggling with it now, i have a chance to train first thing on a empty stomach, i have heeard its very good and great for shifting fat, i am weiry of losing any muscle this is the thing, just trying to find out if anyone does it, and there thoughts on it, also if you take anything ie BCAA.

Cheers for any replies.


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

I used to. Mainly when my workout was more cardio based. I found it great for that, it did help shift fat better imo.

I'm shifting heavier weights now in the gym, doing big compound stuff. I don't think I'd feel good fasting for that kind of routine! could imagine myself passing out dead after deadlifts lol.

so i guess it depends on what exactly you're doing in the morning. If its lighter weight, higher reps, then i reckon go for it. If heavy weight and low reps, might want to think again.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Do it five times a week....errrmmm fasted training that it. :lol:

Takes a bit of getting used to, especially deads at 7.30 am. Take pre-workout (Jack3D, creatine, BCAAs) and a coffee. Gym before work and then get my meals into me for the rest of the day. Has helped a lot with lowering the bf%.


----------



## Ingr4m (Sep 14, 2012)

Agree with Porkchop, in that I've got my bench press up to 105kg now...at 80kg body weight ....I'm really happy with that...

I wouldn't risk trying to lift that sort of weight after a night asleep with no food in the system...because I'm not sure what benefit is in it...and wouldn't want to risk my body eating muscle for fuel to lift that weight.....

Interested to see what kind of responses you get though which might make this worth while trial and erroring.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Normally get up, and have noting but water if that counts? - 3 rounds shadow boxing, 3 X 3 rounds heavy bag, ground and pound drills, 1 mile run - then home for some BCAAs and breakfast haha

Really wakes me up for the day, if it helps keep the bodyfat off then it's good too


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Saturday and Sunday mornings I train fasted, heavy weights(for me).

Every now and again(once a month maybe) I get a bit low on the gas and have to rush indoors to eat but it doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

I've got 7 days off work now so think I'm going to chuck in some double sessions, early morning 5/3/1 weights and steady state cardio, afternoon do some treadmill hiit/hill sprints or MMA/kick boxing


----------



## thehazzle (Jul 1, 2009)

Eat plenty of carbs the night before. Your body can store 200-300g glycogen in muscle stores and you're not gonna burn **** all sleeping.

I train fasted every morning. Strength is good. Legs day a little tougher just add a hefty dose of carbs the night before.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Fasted Cardio on non work days.

Only Cardio!

Need food before lifting weights.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I fast from 6pm through till i train at 10am then wait till 11/12pm until i eat,i only eat high protein/low carbs even then,it is feeling easier daily,i eat more after 12 sat/drink sat eve/roast sun and back to it sun eve,,,,,use peps.winny/Gh at mo,lost 19lbs in 3 weeks approx


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I train fasted most sessions as go silly early. I have recently started using vitargo and bcaas intra wo however trained totally fasted for a couple of years. Can't say it was any better for fat loss than not doing it but you get used to it and the days you do eat beforehand are great as feel much stronger.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I trained fasted when I was shifting the excess tub but now my goals have changed to lean gains and strength I would never want to go in without some oats and protein in me a few hours before. I always finish my session with 40 mins cardio and body fat has never stopped dropping and im getting slow but quality gains. Cant focus if im feeling hungry!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers for replies fellas 

I always thought it was bad to do cardio after weights, but if it works for you secondhandsoul good stuff.


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

secondhandsoul said:


> I trained fasted when I was shifting the excess tub but now my goals have changed to lean gains and strength I would never want to go in without some oats and protein in me a few hours before. I always finish my session with 40 mins cardio and body fat has never stopped dropping and im getting slow but quality gains. Cant focus if im feeling hungry!


This really


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

I do a fasted run, even 5 minutes 3 times a week burns fat and keeps muscle


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Most of the time my cardio workouts are in the morning, in which case it's the T5's with water then straight into the gym.

Tend to do a 600cal session


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

> Does anyone do this, am trying to lose them last few digits of bodyfat and struggling with it now, i have a chance to train first thing on a empty stomach, i have heeard its very good and great for shifting fat, i am weiry of losing any muscle this is the thing, just trying to find out if anyone does it, and there thoughts on it, also if you take anything ie BCAA.
> 
> Cheers for any replies.


Yes I have on a regular basis and it can make you quite faint if you train hard, be mindful of that.TO stop that i just had 1 haribo jelly within 5 mins of training beginning and it worked fine and still does a year later

kaza


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Fit4life said:


> Yes I have on a regular basis and it can make you quite faint if you train hard, be mindful of that.TO stop that i just had 1 haribo jelly within 5 mins of training beginning and it worked fine and still does a year later
> 
> kaza


haha that kinda defeats the purpose of 'fasted' training doesn't it!?

i guess for last few digits this might work but at the end of the day weight loss is simple calories consumed vs calories used as energy  KISS


----------

